# On the Wings of Freedom Tour



## Geedee (Aug 27, 2015)

.


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 27, 2015)

I missed catching up with the tour in Kalamazoo by one day


----------



## Airframes (Aug 28, 2015)

What a waste - all that fuel, crew and ground crew salaries etc etc, just to send 47 pax across the pond with all those empty seats !
But at least you had plenty of room Gary, and better cabin service I would think!
Looking forward to the first of the tour pics.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 28, 2015)

Lucky you Gary! Enjoy the trip.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 28, 2015)

You had a perfectly good B-24 and you are flying in that thing????????????

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Geedee (Aug 28, 2015)

.


----------



## rochie (Aug 29, 2015)

Not a bad start Gary !


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 29, 2015)

Great pics!


----------



## Wurger (Aug 29, 2015)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 29, 2015)

Geedee said:


> Yup !....its that time again
> 
> Flew out this morning, across the Pond on my own personal jet liner....well, actually it wasn't mine, but it felt like it cos there were only 47 passengers on it.....yup, you heard me right...47 FFS.
> 
> ...



That is a small plane for a flight across the Atlantic...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 29, 2015)

I am officially jealous...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 29, 2015)

Excellent shots Gary! Can't complain with that start.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 29, 2015)

Great stuff Gary. I can only think that your pleasure at meeting the vets was only equaled by their pleasure in meeting their old 'mounts' again.


----------



## Njaco (Aug 29, 2015)

I can't wait until next Sunday!! Get to take a few pics of the planes and actually meet the elusive GD! Maybe he'll give me an autograph!!!


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 29, 2015)

Great stuff Gary. It'll take years to remove that grin from your face.




Geo


----------



## Airframes (Aug 29, 2015)

Njaco said:


> I can't wait until next Sunday!! Get to take a few pics of the planes and actually meet the elusive GD! Maybe he'll give me an autograph!!!



Buy him a beer or two, and he'll sign the whole book !


----------



## Geedee (Sep 5, 2015)

.


----------



## Njaco (Sep 8, 2015)

If Gary doesn't mind, I wanted to post the pics I took at Cape May.

These are the B-24 "Witchcraft" which is the bird that Gary is assigned to - at least the day I was there.

.


----------



## Njaco (Sep 8, 2015)

and the B-25 "Tondelayo"

.


----------



## Njaco (Sep 8, 2015)

and the P-51C. I didn't get many pics as the camera battery died after 3 pics so I used my phone. Didn't come out too bad.
Gary let me sit in the cockpit.....and then we went for ice cream later. Wait..... no that was a brew. 

.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 8, 2015)

Great pics Chris - bet you had a great day !
And I see Gary is wearing a chest-type parachute under his 'T' shirt ! Run away ......................

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 8, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 8, 2015)

Great shots Chris!


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 8, 2015)

Lucky ba$tard.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 9, 2015)

Is this tour hitting the midwest?


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 9, 2015)

Nice shots Chris, even for a phone.




Geo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Geedee (Sep 11, 2015)

.


----------



## Geedee (Sep 11, 2015)

.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 11, 2015)

Please won't give Chris beer next time. I shudder to think what he could do after two bottles.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 12, 2015)

Fantastic!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 12, 2015)

Great pic of Chris there. Title "Don't p*ss off the Mods "!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 12, 2015)

Great shot Gary!


----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 14, 2015)

Terrific to see Gary, living the dream eh buddy?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 21, 2015)

I bet that one guy will never cut in line in front of Chris again!


----------



## Geedee (Sep 25, 2015)

.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 25, 2015)

Great stuff Gary - and your son is one lucky lad !
Have a great time at Bottisham - I'd intended going, but had to get back from DX and area for a hospital appointment. If you can remember, ask Jason to e-mail me with his current e-mail address - he isn't receiving mail from me. Thanks.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 25, 2015)

Excellent Gary!


----------

